# Starsan withdrawn for sale in EU?



## Reg Holt (26/4/19)

Just lifted this post from a UK forum.
Dear customer,

Brouwland imports the renowned cleaning and sanitizing Five Star products, of Five Star Chemicals & Supply, Inc. from the United States; furthermore we take care of their European distribution. As a result of stricter legislation, we are forced to put the sale of these products momentarily on hold. Our Quality Department is currently working closely with Five Star Chemicals & Supply to resolve this matter as quickly as possible.

We assure you that the chemical composition of these products were in accordance with food-grade standards upon introduction in Europe and that there was and still is no risk associated with the use of Five Star products. As the investigation period into the relevant legal regulations will require some time, we are unfortunately unable at this time to provide any information on the availability of the concerned Five Star products. *In the meantime, we would like to refer you to our Chemipro range.*

The following products are concerned: PBW, Star San, Saniclean.

We apologize for the inconvenience, and sincerely promise to do everything we can - together with Five Star Chemical & Supply - to rectify this situation as soon as possible. The instant we have more information, we will inform you ASAP.

For more information you can contact our Customer Service Department or the Account Managers.

Kind regards,


----------



## DU99 (26/4/19)

i buy the kegland StellarSan Sanitiser


----------



## Reg Holt (26/4/19)

DU99 said:


> i buy the kegland StellarSan Sanitiser


Same ingredients different name.


----------



## Ferment8 (26/4/19)

Sounds like the EU just putting more red tape in the way of imports


----------



## MHB (26/4/19)

I'll bet its the detergent they use, the EU isn't a big fan of non-biodegradable 1950's industrial detergent.
To my mind that's not a bad choice to make.
Mark


----------



## Reg Holt (26/4/19)

Ferment8 said:


> Sounds like the EU just putting more red tape in the way of imports


If they wanted to red tape something it would be something that would be coming in in quantity, Starsan is a miniscule import. Agree with MHB it will be the surfactant that would be the bone of contention not the phosphoric acid.
Though I can't understand what the EU has against chlorinated chicken, they chlorinate tripe don't they?


----------



## wide eyed and legless (26/4/19)

Can't say I am surprised, the Dodecylbenzene sulfonic acid has limited use in the dairy and veterinary practices over here, limited to the cleaning of floors and walls of the premises.


----------

